# Nuva Ring????



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey just wondering if anyone has any opinions on the Nuva Ring birth control?


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

My gyn doc suggested them to me but I only wanted to get the patch and don't know if I want something sitting inside me for 3 weeks. I keep thinking it may come out or dislodge itself.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Okay I keep thinking the same thing. What if it falls out....I am not sure about this ....


----------



## 19833 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have just started my second month on the nuva-ring and I cant say enough good things about it. I am 28 and this is the first birth control ever. Once it is in its there, my gyn suggested inserting it with a tampon applicator which was easy to do. The first couple of days I was afraid it was falling out. But it stayed put for the 3 weeks. I completely forgot about until I checked my calender. Not to be too personal, but my husband never noticed it in either. I hope my experience helps you in making a decision.Sandy


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Thank you thank you thank you. Your post has made me feel much better!


----------



## 18502 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm 21, and I've tried just about every kind of birth control--I've been on it since 15! Very painful periods, you know the drill. Anyway, I've been using Nuvaring for several months now and I LOVE it. I haven't had a single problem, and it's so much more convenient than the Pill, or even the patch. No discomfort, no falling out...I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have been using nuvaring for 15 months, and I will never use anything else! I tried pills,but they make me nauseas, and the patch made me faint 2x! I honestly cannot say enough good things about it! I haven't had any side effects, and I have only had it 'slip' once, and when it does you can feel it, and easily fix it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Been on Nuva Ring for almost a year now... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

I actually hate it. I am into my second month and it pretty much sucks. But I am going to stick it out and hope that things get better. Thank you for all the replies though!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry about your experience. What about it sucks? I was gonna try it next year when my patches run out. I'm tired of the glue stains on panties and bed sheets and peeling it off - seems to hurt more.


----------



## 19722 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just happened to find this post searching for info.I have been using the Nuva ring for 2 months now and was wondering if anyone else is having this odd symptom that I am having.....I seem to be getting air trapped 'in there' and very often when ever I sit down I can feel air bubbles pushing their way out and it also causes som slightly embarassing moment during intercourse.Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey,Just noticed that this thread got bumped up. The problems that I have had with the ring, is that as the month goes on, I can feel my body actually trying to "push" the ring out. It is weird. That would be my biggest complaint. My body hates it. LOL. However, it is better than having to take a pill each day.Cheers


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I used the ring for six months and I HATED it. Mine used to slide out all the time. I was working for the forest service in alaska in bear country. I was nervous because I would be camping and there have been stories of bears attacking women who are having their period and the smell of blood. My doctor agreed and put me on the ring saying it would be easier than backpacking with a bunch of pills. I also get cramps so bad i pass out so my doctor told me to leave it in for four weeks and put a new one in every four weeks. I think if you're really active it's not the best choice. I had to carry a 40+ pound backpack and with the straining of it my body pushed the ring out all the time. It would also come out when I would go running. I know I had it in there as far as it could go so i'm not sure why it did what it did but it happened several times a day. I did notice the air that seemed to get trapped with the ring too. I felt like I was farting...


----------



## Autumn.hudgins05 (Jul 2, 2021)

19722 said:


> Just happened to find this post searching for info.I have been using the Nuva ring for 2 months now and was wondering if anyone else is having this odd symptom that I am having.....I seem to be getting air trapped 'in there' and very often when ever I sit down I can feel air bubbles pushing their way out and it also causes som slightly embarassing moment during intercourse.Anyone else experiencing this?


I have the same problem I have no clue why this happens but I never had this problem before I was on the ring. I can sleep in certain positions and relax because is sucks air up in there and it gets stuck and it’s quite uncomfortable


----------

